# On-line Bullying and Incitement



## Daniel (10/9/18)

I don't really follow the 'drama' so to speak .... but this is about time it happened.

When a vape 'reviewer' thinks he/she is above the law and think subs count for anything IRL : 

Give that man a Bells! 

Back story seems Jai Haze has belittled and personally attacked Vic , but not only that he encouraged his 'hazers' to send threats etc. It's a sad day in the vaping industry that people need to resort to legal ways of stopping on-line bullies .... but this is where we at it seems.

Vic's response : 


Jai Haze video (basically 40 minutes of bullying don;t bother watching just putting it up for back story) : 


P.S @Silver or the mods , if this is inappropriate or you don't want this on your forum I'll fully understand just thought the community should know that we should not condone on-line bullying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10 (10/9/18)

Mark the vaping postman put Jai in his place, Jai is just like every keyboard warrior, when confronted they change to scared little children and cant back up what they say. 

Postman tore him a new one 



And these are the days of our vaping lifes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/9/18)

Duh numbers on your social media are directly proportionate to how big your weener is. My instagram alone earned me the nick name tripod.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DougP (10/9/18)

Daniel said:


> I don't really follow the 'drama' so to speak .... but this is about time it happened.
> 
> When a vape 'reviewer' thinks he/she is above the law and think subs count for anything IRL :
> 
> ...




Vic link not working have u got another link for it perhaps


----------



## DougP (10/9/18)

Daniel said:


> I don't really follow the 'drama' so to speak .... but this is about time it happened.
> 
> When a vape 'reviewer' thinks he/she is above the law and think subs count for anything IRL :
> 
> ...




Vic link not working have u got another link for it perhaps


----------



## DougP (10/9/18)

Daniel said:


> I don't really follow the 'drama' so to speak .... but this is about time it happened.
> 
> When a vape 'reviewer' thinks he/she is above the law and think subs count for anything IRL :
> 
> ...




Vic link not working have u got another link for it perhaps


----------



## craigb (10/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> Duh numbers on your social media are directly proportionate to how big your weener is. My instagram alone earned me the nick name tripod.


The tripod obviously to support the massive macro lens needed?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dietz (10/9/18)

My YouTube Subs have literally gone down to only watching Daniel from DLJSB, Waaay to much dramaaaa everywhere

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/9/18)

craigb said:


> The tripod obviously to support the massive macro lens needed?



Dude I told you that in confidence, why you gotta cyber-bully me like this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb (10/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> Dude I told you that in confidence, why you gotta cyber-bully me like this?


----------



## Daniel (10/9/18)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Vic link not working have u got another link for it perhaps



Weird it works for me ? 

But here it is , skip to 19.20 :

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (10/9/18)

And the plot thickens ...... I got a bit annoyed when he targeted uncle @KZOR , nobody fscks with us .....


----------



## rogue zombie (10/9/18)

MANopause is real.

Somebody send that Jai a brochure.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KZOR (10/9/18)

Daniel said:


> nobody fscks with us


There is a reason why he left me alone. 
I got some dirt on him and he is aware of it.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## SarChasm (10/9/18)

KZOR said:


> There is a reason why he left me alone.
> I got some dirt on him and he is aware of it.



You're more than welcome to PM me regarding this, thanks in advance

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (10/9/18)

That’s it! I’m selling my shares!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (10/9/18)

Love TVP. Jai is like a child, resorting to personal attacks. Unsibscrubinf from his channel as from now. The absolute twat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/9/18)

Daniel said:


> I don't really follow the 'drama' so to speak .... but this is about time it happened.
> 
> When a vape 'reviewer' thinks he/she is above the law and think subs count for anything IRL :
> 
> ...



Love the Alex Jones reference from Vic. I never liked Jai Haze even before all this. Just his way of talking and face puts me off

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Christos (10/9/18)

I don't get all of this.
And who the hell is this haze fellow?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/9/18)

Christos said:


> I don't get all of this.
> And who the hell is this haze fellow?



I honestly didn't know either, but I'm a hipster and loathe knowing anything remotely relevant, although watching through the saga it seems like he's some right 'ard lad who thinks 100 K subscribers means he is a somebody.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Christos (10/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> I honestly didn't know either, but I'm a hipster and loathe knowing anything remotely relevant, although watching through the saga it seems like he's some right 'ard lad who thinks 100 K subscribers means he is a somebody.


I think we need to start a hashtag movement.

#JaiHazeNeverHeardOfHer

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Daniel (10/9/18)

Christos said:


> I don't get all of this.
> And who the hell is this haze fellow?


What part don't you get? It's online bullying many forms you get lots of keyboard warriors also but that's another topic


----------



## Daniel (10/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> I honestly didn't know either, but I'm a hipster and loathe knowing anything remotely relevant, although watching through the saga it seems like he's some right 'ard lad who thinks 100 K subscribers means he is a somebody.



Yeah I'm old school again if I have a problem with something someone said I'll tune them face to face.....

The premise of this was to highlight what the international vape reviewers scene has become and it's really sad....

Me and uncle @KZOR had a issue (and rightly uncalled for from my side) we sorted it out like grown men no drama no nothing. So moral of the story don't be a doos be lekker

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (10/9/18)

Why is Jai even still a thing? Not even my recommended vids in youtube show him anymore.

I really don't have data to waste on him. And I have uncapped data.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (10/9/18)

Daniel said:


> bother watching just putting it up for back story) :
> 
> 
> P.S @Silver or the mods , if this is inappropriate or you don't


What the hell is this guy vaping? Stupid juice?

Regards

Edit, tried to insert the video clip from the op but as you can see it backfired. Going outside to stomp on my phone right now.


----------



## Daniel (10/9/18)

jm10 said:


> Mark the vaping postman put Jai in his place, Jai is just like every keyboard warrior, when confronted they change to scared little children and cant back up what they say.
> 
> Postman tore him a new one
> 
> ...



See he took down the video good move as I wouldn't put it past Jai to report it 

I've said it before and I'll say it again if you want to be an 'entertainer'/'comedian' then do that if you want to be a reviewer then be that....nuff said

I never claimed to be a serious reviewer on my channel from the start we have much better local reviewers imo I'm doing it to raise awareness and hopefully get some ppl off the stinkies.....


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/9/18)

Daniel said:


> Yeah I'm old school again if I have a problem with something someone said I'll tune them face to face.....
> 
> The premise of this was to highlight what the international vape reviewers scene has become and it's really sad....



It's just the status quo in society at large, every one clambering over each other for a scrap of validation. The guy at the centre most definitely suffers from the delusions of grandeur that seem to be a global pandemic, but from the handful of responses in the entire circle jerk that I looked at it seemed as though everyone had their own individual proverbial chips. We've become so connected that we've forgotten how to just ignore each other.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Daniel (10/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> It's just the status quo in society at large, every one clambering over each other for a scrap of validation. The guy at the centre most definitely suffers from the delusions of grandeur that seem to be a global pandemic, but from the handful of responses in the entire circle jerk that I looked at it seemed as though everyone had their own individual proverbial chips. We've become so connected that we've forgotten how to just ignore each other.


It's really sad man take the Paul Logan incident a few months back....will anyone remeber it in a years time no....

OK I'm going to ignore you now ;P

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/9/18)

Raindance said:


> What the hell is this guy vaping? Stupid juice?



Bwhahahahaha classic one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khyle Jones (11/9/18)

Daniel said:


> I don't really follow the 'drama' so to speak .... but this is about time it happened.
> 
> When a vape 'reviewer' thinks he/she is above the law and think subs count for anything IRL :
> 
> ...



Looks like a fatter more socially awkward version of keemstar.. No wonder hes upset.. hes still a twat though.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/9/18)

Did anything actually happen after Vic's complaint ?


----------



## Daniel (25/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Did anything actually happen after Vic's complaint ?


Didn't see an actual response from Jai Haze but his last live show he seemed very subdued and was constantly saying he is not trying to start drama...think he got a bit of a skrik and saw he can't just go around bashing other people....but only time will tell. Once a bully always a bully...


----------



## Adephi (25/9/18)

I recently was looking for reviews on the Asmodus C4 and unfortunately I tapped on his review. Still mad at myself for watching the whole thing.

Still saiting for more news on his RDA he is developing. According to him the thing sounds like its the best RDA to ever exist.


----------



## Daniel (25/9/18)

Adephi said:


> I recently was looking for reviews on the Asmodus C4 and unfortunately I tapped on his review. Still mad at myself for watching the whole thing.
> 
> Still saiting for more news on his RDA he is developing. According to him the thing sounds like its the best RDA to ever exist.


He’s trying to make as much money before all his ‘fame’ fizzles....

502 was a redesigned 452 or some RDA with a squonk pin. His new one the Jenna RDA is a 22mm which is the flavour machine apparently and then he has some HE mod also coming same time...see the trend here... But kudos to him for riding the wave....

Personally the whole vape reviewer game is changing consumers are seeing through the 'ad campaigns' and are looking for real unbiased reviews hence I only watch Bogan these days and recently Foggin with the Bat man....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/9/18)

Daniel said:


> It's really sad man take the Paul Logan incident a few months back....will anyone remeber it in a years time no....
> 
> OK I'm going to ignore you now ;P


What is the Paul Logan incident? 

Watched a couple of Jai's reviews and quickly came to the realization that the guy is a clown and only doing this to gain exposure. This exposure he then uses to sell his devices. Seems like his plan is working, but it wont last long... People like this tend to fade away eventually.

I still want to try his 502 though. Seems like well built RDA. Haven't heard much of the Jenna? @Daniel - Do you have a pic / link that I can go look at regarding this?


----------



## Daniel (26/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> What is the Paul Logan incident?
> 
> Watched a couple of Jai's reviews and quickly came to the realization that the guy is a clown and only doing this to gain exposure. This exposure he then uses to sell his devices. Seems like his plan is working, but it wont last long... People like this tend to fade away eventually.
> 
> I still want to try his 502 though. Seems like well built RDA. Haven't heard much of the Jenna? @Daniel - Do you have a pic / link that I can go look at regarding this?



Sorry it's Logan Paul ...just google it you'll see .... 

As for the 502 yeah he won;t see a cent from me ..... same with the Jenna .....


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/9/18)

Daniel said:


> Sorry it's Logan Paul ...just google it you'll see ....
> 
> As for the 502 yeah he won;t see a cent from me ..... same with the Jenna .....


Logan Paul was the one that posted the video of the Chinese forest right? Insensitive idjeet that one.

As for Jai's drippers... Yeah, the guy is an irritating clown, but I would still like to try one to see if it lives up to his hype. If I purchase it secondhand he still wont see a cent.


----------



## Adephi (26/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Logan Paul was the one that posted the video of the Chinese forest right? Insensitive idjeet that one.
> 
> As for Jai's drippers... Yeah, the guy is an irritating clown, but I would still like to try one to see if it lives up to his hype. If I purchase it secondhand he still wont see a cent.



He claim it will be HE, so we can get the chinese clone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

